# NL - Ouddorp



## Harry_the_hunter (4. September 2015)

Moin zusammen,

ich fahre am 14.09.2015 für eine Woche nach Ouddorp in so ein Feriendorf. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie und wo man da am Meer angeln kann?

Ich bin absolut kein Meeresangler und würde mir ggf. Gerät bei meinem Händler leihen. Brandungsruten etc. .

Mich interessieren alle Fische bis auf Karpfen und Weißfisch. 
Auch  Stellen für das Brackwasserangeln aus Zander und Hecht wären interessant für mich.

Aber am liebsten würde ich gerne mal am Meer angeln auf Scholle, Wolfsbarsch, Makrele oder was da halt so beißt.

Lohnt es sich ne "Blinkerrute" mitzunehmen oder hat man da gar keine Chance?

Gibt es da bestimmte Gebote und Verbote, die ich wissen sollte?

2 Ruten pro Nase ist mir klar und einen normalen Fischpass für Holland hab ich auch. Brauche ich zusätzlich noch einen Seefischpass für bestimmte Stellen da?

Ich wäre über jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Weißtanne (4. September 2015)

*AW: NL - Ouddorp*

Hallo Harry t H.

Die Strände rund um Ouddorp sind nun nicht die bekanntesten und ergiebigsten zum Meeresfischen.Gehe in das kleine Angelgeschäft  in Ouddorp (Hengelsport Hoek) und mache dich dort kundig.Koeder gibt es dort und die betreiben ein Off-Shore Boot welches immer eine Option ist.
Wenn du ausschliesslich an den Stränden der Nordsee oder am Europoort angelst ,brauchst du keinen Schein.


----------

